# Who said Kings are not GOOD eating



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I got 2 kings the other day and gave 1 1/2, That may have been a mistake. Had the other 1/2 last night and it was gooddddddddddddddddd.

Started with a little butter and onions and green peppers in a pan
once the onions were starting to get soft, I added the King
When the butter started disappearing, I added lemon juice to the pan and continued cooking.
Little salt and pepper And it was ready I would invite you over but all gone !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It always amazes me when I hear that a certain fish is not worth eating, when I know it is.

Heck, about 30 years ago, NO ONE ate trigger fish, they are trash fish is what I heard.

Black Fin is only good as bait to catch Yellow Fin.

Go figure


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I like mine grilled or fried


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

how are you holding up ?? when I get back maybe we can get together for some flounder or king fishing ed 




20simmons sea skiff said:


> I like mine grilled or fried


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Ed turned me on to a amazing fact that kings in crab cake form is amazing and boy after catching one with him and figuring out he was right it's my favorite way of eating them. Thanks again Ed for the trip and the cooking tip!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

in sc people don't eat mullet, they are used for bait only, when I came ot fla in 1969, I couldn't believe people were eating mullet. In sc there is a lot of mud making mullet taste like mullet. They were ok from river


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

stretch 25,s?


----------

